# Home Depot Prepper Haul



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

hey guys with all this nuclear war crap talk i went ahead and got some essential just to have "in case" Here is the video!!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Pretty good get. Those 84' rolls of plastic with adhesive strips that you got work better if you do use a hair dryer to shrink. I use them every fall to put on the inside of all of my windows, front door and sliding glass patio door. They do well insulating against cold weather and reducing heating costs.


----------

